# Wiring - Why so much Tesa tape?



## Smash (Oct 4, 2011)

Having been out of the hobby for a few years and jumping back in a few things surprise me. 

One in particular is the use of Tesa tape and the lack of showing wiring. The last system I built the distribution blocks and the wire themselves were part of the show including meticulous routing and planning. Now it seems that's all lost and it's Zipties and Tesa tape. Any particular reason why, or have people just decided it's not impressive/excessive?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Do you mean friction tape?

IMO I think you're just looking at people's installs that don't want to show off anything. I use techflex on tons of things even if nobody ever sees it. Why? Because I'm a nerd.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

It's Tessa tape, i use it on everything


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's the OEM look.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Properly planned and installed wiring remains a vital part of any install.
Showing it off, or concealing it to look oem, is always up to the owner.

Personally I LOVE making the wiring a system focal point by showing off all the work that went into it and by using tech flex, shrink tubing and labels. For me doing so is both functional and artistic.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Keeps wires together
Helps with noise (ex wire jacket rubbing/slapping on something)
Can contribute to a clean, OEM look
Requires zero tools
Very versatile
Can reduce chaffing


for starters


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I am for showing it off when it needs to be seen...otherwise it needs to look like it belongs in the car.

Maybe it's just the old installer in me...but when I get under a dash, I don't want to see stuff that isn't supposed to be there or looks like it doesn't belong in the car.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

it's the current boner.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

looks better than various color wire and can "hide" aftermarket wiring. I wrap shown wire in techflex or tesa unless the wire is planned out to be shown off


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

ITS WHAT ALL THE COOL KIDS DO..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Try tracking wiring in a VW


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

I use it for 2 reason, my setup is mostly hidden in my truck, and it keeps extra eyes from tracing fancy things back to my gear.

I like the OEM over flashy look for my car. Dont get me wrong I love a full blown show off system, but for me discrete is good.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Heh, I just secure my wires with zip ties where it's not flopping around and then not look at it for months at a time, lol. It's just the lazy installer in me. Safe but homely looking.


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

I hide everything. I hide my subs, my amps...I don't even want my mechanic to see my amp power wires on my battery but I can't really hide that. The fewer people that know what I have, the better because it's only for me and no one else.

I never saw any point to impress someone, if I'm showing off anything to my friends, I let them sit in the driver's seat and show off the sound quality. When they ask questions then I tell them "alright you're done here, get the f** outa my car and remember about what you just heard"... that's privileged information.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

dcfis said:


> It's Tessa tape, i use it on everything


It's Tesa (one s), unless you really like it and are referring to it fondly as a female named Tessa...  In which case I stand corrected. 








I looooooove Tesa tape and use it for MANY things! I even use it between plastic panels where there isn't room for butyl or foam, to keep the panels from vibrating against each other... One or two inconspicuous layers, can really make a difference in plastics rattling.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

DavidRam said:


> I looooooove Tesa tape and use it for MANY things! I even use it between plastic panels where there isn't room for butyl or foam, to keep the panels from vibrating against each other... One or two inconspicuous layers, can really make a difference in plastics rattling.


I can second this use case. I was at finals when an installer friend was listening to my car. He got out and said he heard some rattling. After some searching, we found out the rearview mirror case was causing it. 

He borrowed some tesa tape from another installer friend, took the rear view mirror apart and taped every possible touching point in that mirror. Never had a problem again.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

DavidRam said:


> I looooooove Tesa tape and use it for MANY things! I even use it between plastic panels where there isn't room for butyl or foam, to keep the panels from vibrating against each other... One or two inconspicuous layers, can really make a difference in plastics rattling.


It can go on panel clips to tighten them as well. I prefer butyl rope for this, but both work.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

pocket5s said:


> I can second this use case. I was at finals when an installer friend was listening to my car. He got out and said he heard some rattling. After some searching, we found out the rearview mirror case was causing it.
> 
> He borrowed some tesa tape from another installer friend, took the rear view mirror apart and taped every possible touching point in that mirror. Never had a problem again.





rob feature said:


> It can go on panel clips to tighten them as well. I prefer butyl rope for this, but both work.


For sure! I went through 3 roles on my last build. Lol

I even like it better than heat shrink to cap off techflex ends... Though I haven't tried the techflex fabric shrink tubing yet, for that purpose. 
https://www.techflex.com/prod_h2f.asp


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

OK but... is Tesa tape the same as friction tape?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

fourthmeal said:


> OK but... is Tesa tape the same as friction tape?


technically, tesa is just a brand. so they have many types of tape. their cloth tape is very soft and can be ripped easily by hand. the adhesive also breaks down in high heat. so care needs to be used at the ends.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

fourthmeal said:


> OK but... is Tesa tape the same as friction tape?


Yeah I think we're all talking about the same thing, but Tesa does make other stuff - like the film some use to trace patterns. I've also heard that called Tesa tape. We used to use it when laser engraving acrylics and glass.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

In the cloth type tape from Tesa there are two versions: 

51608 is the common fuzzy one that is great for anything interior

51026 is the high temp, high abrasion resistant, engine bay version


----------



## FlyingEagle (Sep 22, 2017)

Some come with 3000 hr heat resistant ratings, some are mainly noise reducing for interior application, and some are sleeve style whereby you can fold the tape lengthwise down the middle and have it adhere, making it much easier than using split seam loom. I have been trying to understand what my hands have been feeling over the last few years of working under the hood and inside interiors with German automobiles (and some domestics). 

Here is the Tesa product listing page:

https://www.tesa.com/industry/automotive/applications/wire-harnessing

Coroplast is another name that has been cropping up in my searches.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm surprised more people have not combined this with quality split loom, like most higher-end OEM's do.

Yeah I have 3M friction tape, seems decent stuff for certain jobs. I see the merit of using it. I also like using the softer more cloth-like techflex products, especially the split type.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Tessa tape under the dash and wire loom under carpet,engine compartment and underneath car for 0awg runs to the rear.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Great deal on Tesa tape on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017OECD7...t=&hvlocphy=9031025&hvtargid=pla-310200060950

$11.60 shipped with Prime, for 5 rolls.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

DavidRam said:


> Great deal on Tesa tape on Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017OECD7...t=&hvlocphy=9031025&hvtargid=pla-310200060950
> 
> $11.60 shipped with Prime, for 5 rolls.


not super great since its only 15 meters,

this is the normal price for 25 meters

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EH6IZ6Y/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> not super great since its only 15 meters,
> 
> this is the normal price for 25 meters
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EH6IZ6Y/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Oops, you are right, I missed the length... In that case, this would be better:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XPDVER2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

3 rolls of 25m for $7.95


----------

